# BUG REPORT: Reset



## James_Bruce (Jan 8, 2004)

I am having an interesting problem, I have 20 channels on the OTA, I deleted the low signal ones and I have 8. I see them in the guide, and view them perfectly, I can manual record, but I cannot create timers on them, I go to manual timer, and the channels start at 101, no ota channels listed. I powered off with the button on the front, waited powered back on, Green light, HD light but no picture.. Powered off, waited 5, unpluged, pluged get the dish hdtv logo for about 2 minutes, then aquiring data from satellite for 2-3 minutes, then that goes away, and black screen, no buttons work on the front or remote (Except power button) I left it sitting for over an hour.. nothing.. dish said to let it sit.. I got nothing...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Unplug it for a few minutes and then try it again. The boot time is correct (dish logo and then acquiring data). If you get the black screen again, try a smartcard reboot - pull the smartcard out and then put it back in. 

If you still get the black screen, try pressing the * button on the remote - I had a black screen once that was resolved by cycling the aspect ratios.


----------



## peterd (Dec 17, 2003)

James_Bruce said:


> [...] I go to manual timer, and the channels start at 101, no ota channels listed...


James -
To get around this problem highlight one of the channels you do see, then use the buttons on the remote to enter the OTA channel number, using leading zero(s) and subchannel number (e.g. 01101). All of the OTA channels will appear at that time (although they may show up more than once each &/or have the call letters partially cut off).

Mark -

Maybe you can put this OTA timer workaround up as a "DBSTALK SUPPORT" tip.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

For manual timers, the OTA channels (at least the DTV ones) are at the end of the list. Hit 9999 to get their quickly and you'll see the OTA channels after that.


----------



## James_Bruce (Jan 8, 2004)

peterd said:


> James -
> To get around this problem highlight one of the channels you do see, then use the buttons on the remote to enter the OTA channel number, using leading zero(s) and subchannel number (e.g. 01101). All of the OTA channels will appear at that time (although they may show up more than once each &/or have the call letters partially cut off).
> 
> Mark -
> ...


Ok, so been on the phone with dish for 2 hours.. guy says they have 27 active issues with the 921.. 
Regardless, Did an unplug for 5 mins, reboot, same thing, I was pressing every button on the thing for the dish guy. about the 10th time I pressed sysinfo on the front it came up, YAY, then menu worked. Went to check the signal.. NOTHING, all say wrong sat 110 no signal.. 
Check switch indicates no switch, check switch, finds 148 on tuner 2 but that is it, no switch.. moved inputs on the switch around, got input 2 to work with all and verified but 1 wouldn't work.. I am checking all the inputs with a working reciever, all work fine, reception verified.. 
tested cable (Which is a brand new double RG-6) both are fine with working reciever.. 
Looks like my Input 1 is flaked out..
I haven't been able to test the timer thing because I can't get there, but I will..
Calling again.. 
Will report back


----------



## James_Bruce (Jan 8, 2004)

ALSO, he told me that the Input 1 and Input 2 flip flop and you can't base the screen info to match the rear terminals ?? Don't know but what makes this somewhat true is that my check switch counts on input 1 all the way, input 2 only counts to 6 really fast and stops, but input 2 is the one that is working..


----------



## James_Bruce (Jan 8, 2004)

Ok, Development here, now it won't book again, Dish told me that an e-mail went out to all retailers today that said that you HAVE to download the first software upgrade from a twin (Before going to anything non dishpro) and if the customer doesn't have a twin, that they are supposed to do it in shop before it is installed. They said my software may have gotten messed up and to "Return it to my retailer" I am calling back because it may be weeks for me to do that. 
If my software was corrupt since the first upgrade, why was it working great for a day and a half, then complete dissarray? With no changes? 
Calling again, Hour 4


----------



## James_Bruce (Jan 8, 2004)

New unit on it's way.. it is now the talk of the tech support, I heard it three times: "If you have non dishpro switches, you MUST do the software download directly from the dish."


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's interesting to hear. I wouldn't have run into that because I'm all dishpro.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Uh, I'm on two SW64s. And I downloaded the update after the check switch was done. Do I have a time bomb here?


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I have the SW44. Mine downloaded fine with it. I have a 36" dish looking at 119 and a 48" dish looking at 110. The mounting hardware is not compatible with the DishPro lnb's. If I have to switch to the DP equipment, I have a major modification ahead. Sure hope this gets resolved.


----------



## James_Bruce (Jan 8, 2004)

Mine downloaded the update fine, and worked for about 20 hours before I had problems, but it is apparently when it downloads it there "may" be errors, (Not a definate thing) in my 4 hours on the phone the tech went to the "Most senior and knowledgeable tech there" and he said "921 and 
SW-64?, have fun" ..

I e-mailed my guy to see if he got that e-mail about the upgrade..
You don't have to switch to dishpro, just download the update first.. 

This is what I got today, by default the 921 sends out the 2150mhz (May not have the exact number here) (The more powerful signal) to control the dishpro stuff.. definately don't hook it up to the port with the power inserter on it or it may be overpowering and mess with the 64.. I had mine on 3 and 4.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Mine went fine and I have TWO SW-64s hooked up. It's been up and running for 4 days now so I'll keep an eye out for problems. One thing though, arctic temperatures here have kept the skies REALLY clear here in NJ so I have been tripping 122-125 on my signal strength meters so no weak signals to deal with to trip up the software or guide downloads.....


----------



## James_Bruce (Jan 8, 2004)

Got the new one two days ago, NO problems, and this one acts nicer ie:
remote arrowing is faster in the guide, and menus are faster. 
Yay!
I didn't get everything in the box, only the reciever..


----------



## anderdea (Jan 13, 2004)

I was originally using an SW-44 with my HD 6000 and 4900 to capture 110, 119 & 61.5. I ordered an SW-64 based on ATS conversation. I added the additional coax to my SW-44 to accommodate the 2 inputs to the 921 and temporarily disconnected the 61.5 lead. The download went perfectly and the SW-44 was detected with no problem. Dual LNB’s at 110 & 119, 4 leads total. I have had my share of problems especially on the OTA side. Last night I received and hooked up the SW-64 incorporating the 61.5 coax. The 4900 is on output 1 with power inserter and the 921 on 3 & 4. The 119 and 110 on switch inputs are on 1 – 4. The 61.5 single coax was put on input 5. The 921 did a switch check and detected the 110 & 119 but not the 61.5 input. I switched the 61.5 input to 6 (?????) on the SW-64 and all was well both on the 4900 and 921 receiver. Something got reset also so I was finally able to see the “off-air” selection show up on the Tuner Input in the point dish menu. I was able to detect good signal strength on the 6 OTA digital channels. So I programmed in two of them. When I programmed the second channel, even when I selected it from the guide it kept reverting to the first channel I put in but now the video was missing. I deleted both of them and verified on point dish screen that I had a signal. Then I reprogrammed in just one channel (WB) and was able to watch “Everwood” in HD for about 20 minutes and then lost signal. I switched to the WB analog channel and then back to the digital side and the 921 locked up. I had one hell of a time to get it to reboot. 
TIME BOMB ??  I’ve had it 4 days. :nono2: 

I'm not going to play anymore, untill after the next software update is downloaded. It's not worth corrupting the sofware beyond repair.

Don


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Don - you have to connect both lines from the 61.5 dish to your SW64 on inputs 5 and 6, otherwise you may end up with another set of problems.

To reboot, pull the smartcard out of it's slot in front and put it back in. That'll force the reboot easily.


----------



## anderdea (Jan 13, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Don - you have to connect both lines from the 61.5 dish to your SW64 on inputs 5 and 6, otherwise you may end up with another set of problems.
> 
> To reboot, pull the smartcard out of it's slot in front and put it back in. That'll force the reboot easily.


Only using a single LNB off my dish 300 at 61.5 which worked flawless for 3 years with the SW-44. It actually used an SW-21 in the output of the SW-44 which combined the SW-44's 110/119 single coax out with the 61.5 and sent it to my HD 6000.

On the 4900 receiver, the switch check shows position 5&6 as occupied by the 61.5 although I am using only one input feed to the SW-64. Maybe the 921 is interpretting it the same way. What bothers me is that the only channel I want from the 61.5 is CBS HD. If E* eventually moves it to 110 or 119 it will be a moot point. I've already spent a lot of $$$ on the addition of the SW-64, additional Coax runs etc., and to have to spend more to get the Super Dish and switches is unnacceptible! Also, because of the Dish 500 location, it would be very difficult (especially in the dead of winter in CT) to make the change.

In regards to pulling the smart card, that's what got me in trouble after the lock up. It never finished it's data down load and reboot. No buttons including the Power button would work on the unit. I finally unplugged the it for about 2 minutes and that did the trick. The worst thing about a reboot of the 921 is that it is't always obveous when it has completed the process, especially if there is a failure during the process.

Don


----------

